# 1971 Simplicity Sno-Away S5



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

New to the fourm and I thought I would share mt latest find. If I am reading the date code correctly it is a 1971 Sno-Away S5. Found it on Craig's List as a non running machine and paid $25 for it. He said it had not been run in 5 years. Got it home and found that it did not have spark, and the tank was full of some super nasty gas. I have replaced the points with an electronic ignition module, cleaned the tank, and put in a carburetor kit. It runs good now. I am thinking about painting it now and was wondering if any one knows if I can get replacement stickers for it.


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

1971 Simplicity Sno-Away S5 Electric - YouTube


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice machine and welcome! Looks like a tank. If you have or can get decent pics of the orig decals, this is your guy:

Clickitandstickit.com

Send him your pics with the dimensions and he reproduces them perfectly. 
He has made a bunch of stuff for guys here, blowers, tractors, mowers, etc. Does great work.


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

Ray thanks for the link. Will have to check it out. The blower is a beast, just can't find something that solid any more.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms... good luck with that.


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

So I have started to disassemble the blower for cleaning and painting. So far it's coming apart easily. Now I just give to decide how far I want to take it apart. I am planning on using it this winter on one of the two driveways I clear.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Pandaguy said:


> So I have started to disassemble the blower for cleaning and painting. So far it's coming apart easily. Now I just give to decide how far I want to take it apart. I am planning on using it this winter on one of the two driveways I clear.


Does the engine run well? I bought an old Gilson Montgomery Ward 8/26. I got it to run but it leaked oil and puffed blue smoke once and a while. Leaked oil all over my new paint job. I decided to cut my losses and repowered it. Now it runs great and blows snow really well.


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

It seems to run really good no smoke or leaking oil. But then I have only run it for about 30 minutes at a time so far.


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

I have removed the front half from the rest of the snowblower. It seems to be going quite nicely. I am going to be getting some reproduction stickers when I am finished with everything.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

I see you have the semi pnuematic tires which are stiff rubber and hollow in the inside. They are better than the solid rubber tires I guess. I have the same type on my Gilson and they are not as nice or as grippy as inflatable snow hogs. I have been tempted to get a set of wheels with snow hogs in a slightly larger diameter to increase ground cleareance on my 1973 Gilson made Montgomery Ward since I have hung it up once while going off a fairly steep curve. The MTD has better ground clearence and snow hogs and doesn't get ung up.


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

*Painting the blower housing.*


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

More painting getting done. I am going to have to repaint the chute and belt cover. I bought more paint, but a different brand, and well they don't match. It's not that bad but it will annoy me so I might as well fix it now. It's hard to see in the pictures but I will stare at the miss matched chute and body every time I use it.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks good so far! The video is pretty funny too, nice job!


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

Reprinting the chute and chain guard so the colors match, and starting on the cover.


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

Coming together nicely. Slowly working my way back to the handle. when I get it all painted I plan on getting some new stickers from Vintage Reproductions.


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

Officially done painting the unit. Just need replace a couple of bolts and get my stickers and this bad boy is ready for some snow.


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Excellent work!


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Pandaguy said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aac8Btkwypw&list=UU-I0uAvZ9XL6juv_5NsO9YQ


Nice work. Did you put an impeller kit in the machine? I heard those older simplicity machines can really throw the snow. Post a video once we get some snow. Great work on the restoration


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for the support. This has been a lot of fun. My intentions when I bought it was to get it running and sell it, but I just couldn't help myself.  

I did not need to put in an impeller kit, because of the way it was made originally. Factory installed rubber paddles for the impeller. 
[URL="http://







[/URL]

I am looking forward to some snow this year.  At the end of last season I put an impeller kit on my main blower and only go to use it once. Heavy wet snow and it worked great.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Great job on the restoration. Thanks for keeping another great machine out of the scrap yard.


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

Is it wrong that I want it to snow so I can play with my new toy?


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful job Scott, really looks sharp! And no, it's not wrong to want some snow at all. I can't wait every year for some decent snow...and I'm sure there is plenty of guys here that will say the same, lol.


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

Got my custom made decals today and am now finished with this one for now. Can't wait to try it out in some snow this winter.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

*44 year old*

Great looking job! 
I'm slowly taking mine apart ang paimting and fixing stuff as I go. My machine looks almost like yours. One thing different is my gas tanks is in front of the motor. I 'm kinda of interested in seeing how the paddles work. The rubber ones on it now have have been home made out of car tire treads and only one is still good, one is broke off and the two are badly bent. I wouldn't mind buying some new ones but don't know where.
I'll post some pic's soon.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

WOW! Looks fantastic!! Now gimmie some snow for that baby!


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

Al, check out E Replacement Parts in the link I added, I do believe that those are the replacement parts. 

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/blades-impeller-p-1719880.html

I did the impeller modification to my main snowblower last winter and loved it, so I can't wait to see how this one will work. I hear that they can really throw the snow. Looking forward to seeing your pictures. This was my first real attempt at restoring something and it was a lot of fun.


----------



## rut3556 (Feb 13, 2014)

Pandaguy said:


> 1971 Simplicity Sno-Away S5 Electric - YouTube


I'm curious as to what muffler this is in the video? I need a new one on my S5 and this one seems to do the job nicely.


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

This is the one I ordered from Amazon. 

Briggs & Stratton 494585 Lo-Tone Muffler For 4 HP (10 CID) and 5 HP Horizontal and Vertical Engines


Amazon.com : Briggs & Stratton 494585 Lo-Tone Muffler For 4 HP (10 CID) and 5 HP Horizontal and Vertical Engines : Lawn Mower Mufflers : Patio, Lawn & Garden


It is not the exact replacement one but it was a fair bit cheaper then getting the exact one. The only real difference I noticed is the it was thicker. I needed to cut the opening in the cover bigger so the exhaust vented out. It came with new bolts, gasket, and deflector. I was happy with it.


----------



## rut3556 (Feb 13, 2014)

Ok, thanks much for the info.


----------



## Tote-M-Pole (Feb 1, 2014)

*Good machine*

Pandaguy,
Nice looking/running machine. You will love it this winter. I have a 1970 version of your machine and have had it for about 30 yrs. Very dependable and built like a tank. Takes 3 men and a boy to pick up and put in the back of my pickup. The only thing I do not like is it has two speeds slow and slower.

Hopefully you have a warm garage to keep it in, I do not. I do not have the chain/belt guard on mine because it is difficult to clean the snow out of and it will just freeze up. I too have gotten rid of the points and since it does not have an electric start like yours it is a lot easier to start. The photo is of me using it last winter. 

TMP


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

Well finally got some decent snow to try out the blower. Worked great, that thing can throw some snow. Definitely has two speeds slow and slower, but hey it works good. Forgot to put the camera in HD mode.


----------



## rut3556 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey Scott.... thanks for the demo! I've got the same unit, but have never put it to use. I'm pleased and impressed that it works as well as it does. Now all we need is a little snow! 

RUT


----------



## Tote-M-Pole (Feb 1, 2014)

Pandaguy,
Thanks for the video, glad you got some snow to try it out on. We have no snow here in SW Michigan and I am not complaining. It looks like your Simplicity will be taking care of your driveway for some time.

If you have the time, could you take a couple of photos of the electric starter and how it is mounted on your B&S?

Thanks,

TMP


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Great job on the restoration Pandaguy! 

I believe it was this model (unrestored) that I saw in the local power equipment shop this morning...they wanted $410 for it!  Next time I'm in there, I'll snap a pic or 2.

Seeing one in person...wow...talk about an impressive piece of machinery!


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

We got about 5 " of snow the night before last, then early morning it turned to rain. So I ran my 1970, 7hp sno-away for the first time with my raincoat on. It went well, and at times when you hit a little extra snow it would throw that twice as far.


----------



## Tote-M-Pole (Feb 1, 2014)

*Fwiw*

All,
Last week I was using my machine and it pooped out. It started sputtering and backfired a couple of times and died. It would not restart. My blower has an old B&S 5hp L head engine. Since I have had it so long I knew what the problem was. Every 2 or 3 years it will happen. The head bolts will lose their torque. So I got out the torque wrench and re torqued them, yep one of them turned a hair just before the wrench clicked. I gave the rope a pull and it started right up. WALA, back in business. And no, I did not replace the head gasket.

Tote


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice job on the restored blower. It looks pretty close in design to the Bob-cats keep those chains oiled and it should last a long time. Probably will handle slush well with that paddle style 2nd stage with the rubber tips.


----------



## SimplicityAlan (Jan 7, 2014)

It all started on a snowy Saturday morning when I was picking my friend up for breakfast. He wasn't ready and his wife needed to get out for grocery shopping. His snowbuster 5/24 was right outside the door. Trying to expedite things I volunteered. Started 2nd pull and I was off. At home my spout is as vertical as possible for distance. Immediately had to choke it back. Was very impressed with its throwing distance and hunger for snow. I felt the need. 
Found its twin with electric start and chains on Craigslist. Awesome machines. Grease zerks at all the important bearings. Super duty construction. Absolutely built like a tank. Over built. Easy to work on. I'm sure with proper maintenance you will have many years of use ahead. I now have three. The 5/24, 8/28, and a 4/21 single stage. The 4/21 has some parts that will fit the other two machines. May upgrade the 5/24 to a 7 hp if the motor ever fails. 
I wish u the best of luck and commend you on a job well done on your restoration. 
Out to clear the drive. Blizzards almost over. 
Alan


----------



## rut3556 (Feb 13, 2014)

Pandaguy said:


> This is the one I ordered from Amazon.
> 
> Briggs & Stratton 494585 Lo-Tone Muffler For 4 HP (10 CID) and 5 HP Horizontal and Vertical Engines
> 
> ...



*Just to let you know, I did buy and install this muffler just yesterday. It was far superior to the one I took off, and sounds much quieter. Thanks again for the tip!*


----------



## papparob (Jan 21, 2019)

GustoGuy said:


> Does the engine run well? I bought an old Gilson Montgomery Ward 8/26. I got it to run but it leaked oil and puffed blue smoke once and a while. Leaked oil all over my new paint job. I decided to cut my losses and repowered it. Now it runs great and blows snow really well.


So this is an old post I see but I'm curious what you re powered it with? I have the same machine and the engine stalls often under load. Was thinking of putting a new engine on it too.

papparob

(moderator note: papparob is referring to putting a new engine on a 1971 Simplicity Sno Away, not a Gilson Montgomery Ward 8/26. He owns a Simplicity. - Scot)


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

papparob said:


> So this is an old post I see but I'm curious what you re powered it with? I have the same machine and the engine stalls often under load. Was thinking of putting a new engine on it too.
> 
> papparob
> 
> (moderator note: papparob is referring to putting a new engine on a 1971 Simplicity Sno Away, not a Gilson Montgomery Ward 8/26. He owns a Simplicity. - Scot)


If your Sno-away has an 8 Horsepower engine you will need to redo the mounts since the Tecumseh 8hp has a bigger footprint than the Predator 212cc. The 301cc Predator however would be a direct bolt in replacement and I heard that those 301cc engines preform on par with 10hp Flathead Tecumseh on power too and they are easier on gasoline as well.


----------

